# org.jdom packages einbinden



## Tulkas (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem besteht darin dieses (und andere) vollständige JDOM-Deispielprogramm zu kompilieren: http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ss01/Ausarbeitung/4.domjdom/sources/League2.java

Fehlermeldungen:
..\League2.java:33: cannot find symbol
symbol  : method addAttribute(java.lang.String,java.lang.String)
location: class org.jdom.Element
                .addContent(new Element("RECORD")
                            ^
..\League2.java:132: cannot find symbol
symbol  : method setChildren(java.util.List)
location: class org.jdom.Element
    root.setChildren(teams);
        ^
..\League2.java uses unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
2 errors

Was mich darauf schliessen lässt, dass ich die Bibliotheken nicht richtig eingebunden habe.

Programme ohne zusätzliche Packages kann ich kompilieren (Befehl: java(1.6) und javac(1.5) funktioniert). BS = WindowsXP. Umgebungsvariablen sind so gesetzt:
Benutzervariablen:
set JAVA_HOME=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01
set Path=%JAVA_HOME%\bin;%Path%

Meine Schritte zum Hinzufügen von org.jdom.

1. Das Package heruntergelade, entpackt und build.bat ausgeführt.
2. Die "neue" jdom.jar nach "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\jre\lib\ext" kopiert
3. Dann über die Kommandozeile "set CLASSPATH=.;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_01\jre\lib\extjdom.jar" ausgeführt
ABER, wenn ich nur set eingebe, finde ich den CLASSPATH nicht. (Auch nach öffnen einer neuen cmd)
4. Alternativ habe ich die jdom.jar in das gleiche Verzeichnis der zu kompilierenden .java-Datei eingefügt und mit "javac -classpath .;jdom.jar ..." versucht zu kompiliren. Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche(siehe oben).

Fragen:
1. Sieht jemand bei meinem Vorgehen einen Fehler und wenn ja welchen?
2. Das Beispielprogramm fordert folgende packages:
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import org.jdom.*;
import org.jdom.input.*;
import org.jdom.output.*;

Frage: Die letzten beiden sind doch in "org.jdom." enthalten oder müssen diese noch irgendwie speziell eingebunden werden?

3. ist der "set CLASSPATH=..." Befehl korrekt? Auch für WindowsXP? Durch verschieden Anleitungen die ich durchgelesen habe bekam ich teils den Eindruck, dass dieser für Win98 gilt!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Tulkas (13. Mai 2007)

Ich würde mich noch immer sehr über Hilfe freuen, da ich noch immer an dem selben Problem hänge.
Das ärgert mich schon enorm, dass ich an einem "vermeintlich" so banalem Problem festhänge und nicht mit der eigentlichen Arbeit beginnen kann.


----------



## gello (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

welche IDE verwendest du zum Programmieren?
Bei Eclipse kannst du die fremden Bibliotheken ganz leicht hinzufügen. Einfach mit rechter Maustaste auf das Projekt klicken und Properties auswählen.
Dann einfach beim Java Build Path das org.jdom-JAR-File auswählen und hinzufügen und schon funktionierts.


----------



## Tulkas (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gello,

bis vor kurzem habe ich nur JOE benutzt. Jetzt verwende ich NetBeans 5.5 und dort kann man auch Libaries hinzufügen, was ich schon ohne Erfolg gemacht habe.

Zu meinen Fragen Punkt 2: Ich benötige"nur" org.jdom? Darin sind die "import org.jdom.input.*; und import org.jdom.output.*;  " enthalten?

Danke


----------



## limago (13. Mai 2007)

Hier gibt es eine wunderbare Beschreibung mit Beispielcode und Installationsanweisung..

Gruß



Tulkas hat gesagt.:


> Frage: Die letzten beiden sind doch in "org.jdom." enthalten oder müssen diese noch irgendwie speziell eingebunden werden?



Ein Import in Java importiert nur Klassen keine Unterpakete. Deswegen musst Du alle benötigten Unterpakete ebenfalls mit import bekanntmachen. 


Zum Classpath: Neben dem jdom.jar solltets Du noch die Jars aus dem JDOM/Lib Verzeichnis einbinden. Dann sollte alles funktionieren.

(
jaxen-core.jar
jaxen-jdom.jar
saxpath.jar
xalan.jar
xerces.jar
xml-apis.jar
)


----------



## Tulkas (13. Mai 2007)

Danke,

diese und auch andere Beschreibungen:

- http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-xml.htm#Programmierbeispiele-JDOM
- http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ss01/Ausarbeitung/4.domjdom/dom0.htm

habe ich schon durchgelesen, trotzdem hänge ich an dem oben beschriebenen Problem fest.

Gerade Deine Änderung gesehen, werde es direkt testen.  Danke


----------



## Tulkas (13. Mai 2007)

In NetBeans habe ich beim "LibraryManager" zu der schon erstellten Library "jdom" mit dem einen Classpath zu org.jdom die sieben weiteren *.jar aus "...\jdom-1.0\lib" hinzugefügt. Leider bekomme ich noch immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------

